# 6 year old male vizsla can't expel urine



## Rusty Iron Buckets (Mar 4, 2021)

Going for a follow up tomorrow. Took my rusty to the vet over the weekend, he was having trouble peeing, only drops would come out and on walks, he was stopping at every house to try. The vet did a urine sample and an x-ray. The urine sample showed blood that's why we did x-ray to look for bladder stones. no stones were seen so we started amoxicillin Saturday but he has not improved. has anyone experienced this. I'm worried about my baby.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

poor boy. hopefully the treatment helps but in case it continues did the vet also suggest ultrasound to check the prostate? similar to humans for male dogs that can cause issues along the ways, the x-ray alone may not be able to show the prostate as well as the ultrasound.


----------



## Rusty Iron Buckets (Mar 4, 2021)

Gabica said:


> poor boy. hopefully the treatment helps but in case it continues did the vet also suggest ultrasound to check the prostate? similar to humans for male dogs that can cause issues along the ways, the x-ray alone may not be able to show the prostate as well as the ultrasound.


Thank you... I’ll definitely ask the vet about his prostrate. Getting ready right now to take him


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Is your dog still intact?
If so it could be the prostate.


----------



## Rusty Iron Buckets (Mar 4, 2021)

texasred said:


> Is your dog still intact?
> If so it could be the prostate.


They have found crystals in his urethra. They tried to get them out and have been unsuccessful. We’re scheduled for a urethrostomy Saturday evening.


----------

